# My new tiel - pics



## JaimeS

I was planning on getting another tiel in the future, but I had to go to the pet store to get some things for my Senegal and I saw this little one. S/he is very sweet. 

I am not sure if s/he is a boy or girl. I would love it if she is a girl because I love the coloring, but I am leaning toward male. Either way is fine  I like his/her dark coloring. 




























Out of focus, but I still liked it


----------



## sangs_becky

i am sure its a girl  she looks really cute!


----------



## bjknight93

I think it looks like a boy for some reason. Lol  Wing spots? It is gorgeous either way.


----------



## JaimeS

I don't know. I will have to take pictures and get you to help me. They appear female because they go all the way up, but they also seem odd for some reason. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## vampiric_conure

Looks like a female to me, too, but depending on her age, she could molt out to a boy. Cockatiels sure can be confusing as babies! Either way, you have one cute bird!


----------



## JaimeS

Yeah, she is too young to tell based on her current color. She is only three months old  Thanks, I think s/he's cute too!


----------



## Scribbles

She's a real cutie!


----------



## MeanneyFids

she is too cute!!


----------



## JaimeS

Ok, I looked at her wings, could not get a picture and I didn't want to torture him/her. The spots do go all the way to the body, but the spots themselves are odd. The aren't round or oblong, they are more like thick lines. I can't describe it accurately. I will keep trying for pictures


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Ah! i love whitefaced cockatiels so much!
I am going to not say anything about sex. just watch for the usual male behaviors  wing spot sexing is not good now anyway because the bird has not even had his/her first molt.


----------



## JaimeS

Thanks! I thought that about wing spots too but others said differently. Usually I am impatient and DNA sex but this time I'm just going to wait. Poor thing won't have a name for a while though


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

I would name the bird Storm! he/she is grey like a storm  and also Storm can be male or female. 
idk the bird looks like a Storm to me


----------



## MeanneyFids

hmmm... tsuka had long striped spots, it indicates a pied split. his went all the way down because he was a pearl... greys and other mutations dont usually extend that far


this was him when he was around 6 months old


----------



## bjknight93

The oblong/ovular spots indicate a split to pied.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

> mmm... tsuka had long striped spots, it indicates a pied split. his went all the way down because he was a pearl... greys and other mutations dont usually extend that far


Actually, Tsuka's long wing spots are due to him being pearled. Pied split may distort them a bit but i'm positive those a pearl wings


----------



## MeanneyFids

i know they are pearl wings, i MENTIONED that. but the split pied makes the spots long... 
perhaps read all of what is posted before trying to correct someone.



> hmmm... tsuka had long striped spots, it indicates a pied split. *his went all the way down because he was a pearl... greys and other mutations dont usually extend that far*


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Woah..my bad but..
sorry.


----------



## bjknight93

Everyone should read full posts before responding to them.  this avoids misunderstandings.


----------



## Athyx

What a beauty... Boy or girl, you sure are lucky .


----------



## roxy culver

> wing spot sexing is not good now anyway because the bird has not even had his/her first molt.


And wingspot sexing is only good for before the first molt, that's how you distinguish babies. Since this is a young bird, it may not have had its first molt yet which means wingspot sexing could be used but once again it may not be 100% accurate.

I'm leaning towards male because the face looks like its getting a white mask.


----------



## Renae

Love him/her! That is one mutation I really want but have had a hard time finding. Congrats on your new addition, what a gorgeous girl/boy.


----------



## meaggiedear

I think you should name your Senegal Paris and this bird Tink. Lol. Tink can totally go either way.


----------



## stevechurch2222

Jaime,he/she is gorgeous my wife and I love the white face mutation,that's why we have two of them.One a normal white face gray male and a cinnamon white face male/female.The cinnamon white face is six months old and hasn't finished a molt yet so unsure on the sex.


----------



## JaimeS

Thanks everyone! Roxy, thanks for clearing up the wing spot sexing, I was confused about that as well. S/he does have more white on the face than my WF cinnamon girl Bailey. I do think male but we shall see!

Oh, and the Sennie is Paris. We keep calling her that and it just seems to fit now


----------



## nassrah

Either a he or a she,you ve got a beautiful bird . Congrats X x


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Tink could be turned into Tank if it is a boy


----------



## JaimeS

So from what I understand wing spots indicate a female/pied? I know pics will help, I will try again today


----------



## bjknight93

Yes, wing spots say female split to pied.  but, wing spots aren't 100% so you always need to keep that in mind.


----------



## JaimeS

Thanks. Yep, I know. I still think boy even though the wing spots say otherwise.


----------



## bjknight93

Well it's happened before that way..just see how vocal and if it displays any male type behaviors. That's the most accurate (besides dna) way of sexing.


----------



## JaimeS

I may just DNA, I am so impatient lol!


----------



## bjknight93

It's only 20 bucks. :blush:


----------



## JaimeS

I know, I even already have the cards, I just hate being mean. Pretty sure I'll send it out today or Monday


----------



## bjknight93

I don't think they have any hard feelings about it. I've done it to Taz, Kirk, and Krissi..and they've all forgiven me.


----------



## JaimeS

I know you're right, I still don't like being mean but I'm going to


----------



## bjknight93

Good luck! Have your hubby help you so it'll be quick.


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> I know you're right, I still don't like being mean but I'm going to


Maybe you'll get lucky and a blood feather will break off while he or she is waddling past you like what happened with ama. Lol


----------



## JaimeS

It could happen lol! Is it okay to collect the blood Sunday and send it Monday morning? I don't see why it wouldn't be, but Jay will only be available to help Sunday.


----------



## Charlie292

Another lovely cockatiel, congrats! I am so jealous of your cockatiels lol!  I can't wait to get all mine DNA'd when I get my new paycheque from new job! All of my birds show behaviours/physical traits of both sexes, they are SO confusing!


----------



## bjknight93

Yes that is okay to collect a day before. If you do the capillary tube then refrigerate it.


----------



## JaimeS

Well, I tried to do it and failed miserably. We ended up with two frazzled humans and a stressed bird. I did finally clip one nail but not far enough, it didn't bleed. I may try again tomorrow. I didn't want to stress the baby out too much. S/he did let me give her scritches afterward though, so I guess s/he doesn't hate me!


----------



## bjknight93

Aw. Lol, it's okay! Try again tomorrow.


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> It could happen lol! Is it okay to collect the blood Sunday and send it Monday morning? I don't see why it wouldn't be, but Jay will only be available to help Sunday.


I got mine Saturday and didn't send it off til Monday.


----------



## JaimeS

I am going to try again tomorrow but it will be harder on my own. Or maybe not, Jay was too afraid to hold her firmly and I didn't trust him to clip lol! Maybe I'll have better luck doing it myself


----------



## bjknight93

I've done all of mine myself. I towel them and hold their little foot out with one hand and them laying in my lap. Then I clip with the other hand and collect..and stuff with flour.

Kirk was the most difficult because at first he wouldn't bleed so I cut a bit more and it came out too fast then and it was hard to stop. One of my hands was covered in blood. Taz bit the crap out of me, and Krissi I don't think understood what was going on. But they all turned out okay (except Krissi, but that's a differnt matter).


----------



## meaggiedear

I had kev hold them in a towel for the wing clip. That might make it easier on Jay


----------



## JaimeS

Yeah, we tried the towel, it didn't work lol! I think I'll be able to get it on my own, he was just too nervous.


----------



## JaimeS

A few more pics from today


----------



## bjknight93

It has such a gentle look to it.


----------



## JaimeS

S/he really is. Very quiet and laid back. And so silky soft


----------



## Charlie292

In the first pic she looks like shes sitting in an armchair hehe. She's gorgeous


----------



## JaimeS

Lol, she sure does


----------



## JaimeS

So I haven't tried again. I think when I go get wings trimmed this week (my boys are so BAD when they are flighted) I will have them do it. I know I'm a chicken but I just hate being "mean" to my babies.

I do want to know for sure as I keep going back and forth. Wing spots certainly say girl but s/he seems pretty vocal. But I have some loud girls, so...I just need the test. I need to give the baby a name instead of using two different ones lol!

Also, s/he has a feather on each side of her tail that is white with bars. S/he will lose those if male and keep them if female? Just wondering as I think they are pretty


----------



## meaggiedear

lmao. jaime, if that blood feather hadn't fallen out, i probably never would have manned up to do the test.


----------



## roxy culver

> Also, s/he has a feather on each side of her tail that is white with bars. S/he will lose those if male and keep them if female? Just wondering as I think they are pretty


Yes if a girl she will keep those. Its a WF trait and very pretty!


----------



## JaimeS

Yay! Bailey has them too so that is what I thought. Plus I know barring is a girl thing. Now I really want her to be a girl again. . Of course boys are pretty with their white heads! Guess I'll be happy either way


----------



## clairebarcelona

He or she is a cutie-pie for sure!


----------



## somarley

s/he is such a cutie


----------



## JaimeS

I took the boys in for a wing clip. They were very helpful and held no name in a towel while I collected the sample so I will be mailing it out in the morning . I am just not patient lol!

I was feeling so bad about clipping the boys until Quinn managed to get out of the carrier while I was putting no name in and I had to chase him from curtain rod to curtain rod for twenty minutes! He got so tired I had to give him a break for fear he would overheat. After that I didn't feel so bad. Toby makes be chase him all over when it's time to go in and after a week or so of that he is starting to be scared of my hands. So I am okay with it now. The girls can stay flighted because they behave!


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> I took the boys in for a wing clip. They were very helpful and held no name in a towel while I collected the sample so I will be mailing it out in the morning . I am just not patient lol!
> 
> I was feeling so bad about clipping the boys until Quinn managed to get out of the carrier while I was putting no name in and I had to chase him from curtain rod to curtain rod for twenty minutes! He got so tired I had to give him a break for fear he would overheat. After that I didn't feel so bad. Toby makes be chase him all over when it's time to go in and after a week or so of that he is starting to be scared of my hands. So I am okay with it now. The girls can stay flighted because they behave!


bahaha. no doubt. want to trade two of your girls for my two little boys? they don't behave either.


----------



## JaimeS

Umm, no! Lol!


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> Umm, no! Lol!


you sure? ama will ask you what you are doing ALLL DAYYY LONNGGG. :rofl:


----------



## JaimeS

That's okay, I hear that from Quinn.


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> That's okay, I hear that from Quinn.


is he still using phoebe? lol. 

how much longer are the new babies going to be in quarantine?


----------



## JaimeS

Yep! He still does. Not sure about quarantine, I'll have to check lol!


----------



## JaimeS

August 10th


----------



## roxy culver

> I was feeling so bad about clipping the boys until Quinn managed to get out of the carrier while I was putting no name in and I had to chase him from curtain rod to curtain rod for twenty minutes! He got so tired I had to give him a break for fear he would overheat. After that I didn't feel so bad. Toby makes be chase him all over when it's time to go in and after a week or so of that he is starting to be scared of my hands. So I am okay with it now. The girls can stay flighted because they behave!


This is why quite a few of my birds are regularly clipped. AND why hubby puts everyone to bed, because they listen to him better than me. Especially Patches, she will step up for him, but makes me chase her. So I told him if he wants to keep her then he has to put them to bed at night because I ain't spending ten minutes trying to get JUST her in the cage. 

So how long til we know no-name's gender?


----------



## JaimeS

Toby was just awful. One day I got so frustrated I literally just grabbed him and the next day he acted scared of me and I cried. I decided I would just stay calm and walk away if I got frustrated until I could get his wings trimmed. He has forgiven me but I'm still feeling really bad about it.

I am thinking I should get results early next week.


----------



## meaggiedear

Willow has been pretty terrible about going back in lately. I grabbed her last night bc I didn't have time to chase her. She gave me "you b***h" look and screamed to be let out later. Lol. 

August 10th is the day after my birthday! Lol.


----------



## JaimeS

I got an e-mail from avian biotech that they received my card so I should have results in a few days!!


----------



## calex89

i think a girl because the shape of her...but at the same time he/she looks round bodied like my nibs? and the wing spots?? ahh this has confused me!
either way he/she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Yope1995

Awww! What a little cutie! ^.^


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> I got an e-mail from avian biotech that they received my card so I should have results in a few days!!


yay! it took them two days to get my result.


----------



## morla

She/he is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## JaimeS

I wonder if girl results are quicker. When I sent Izzy, Willow, and Quinn's in I got Izzy and Willows results first, then Quinn's at least 24 hours later. 

Also, when Toby was tested it seemed to take longer than when Callie was. 

But it could just be coincidience. I don't know why one would be quicker than the other.


----------



## Boomer

Looks like a whiteface grey female. The male has a totally white head when mature, not sure how it looks when it is young.


----------



## JaimeS

He is a boy. . They all look the same until they have their first major molt which is why I wasn't sure.


----------

